# Canine Veterinary Diet Foods



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi All,

One of our Irish setters has been diagnosed with a malfunctioning liver, the result of which she has gone on to a "Hepatic" diet of dry and tinned food. I purchased the original supply from our Vet Practice and am switching to Internet based thereafter.

My question is this...................Are the Royal Canin Veterinary Range of foods readily available in Portugal? 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Hi, try MedicAnimal, they deliver to Portugal for a flat fee irrespective of weight. They have lots of Vetinary diet food at a fraction of the cost here. We have used them on a number of occasions and they are very quick to deliver and they have a wide range of products.

http://www.medicanimal.com/category...DOGS-FOOD-ROYAL_CANIN/~pcategory=MA-DOGS-FOOD

MedicAnimal.com


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Royal Canine readily available, loads of vets more than doctors!


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

First thanks to ValnGary and Canoe.

That has set my mind at rest.

We will register with a Vet once we get over there and then we can take it from there.


Rob


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Though I didn't post the question - I am very glad I had a look. I just checked and it's the same brand and though the labeling is different, they appear to have the hypo-allergenic food that our westie relies on. I have bookmarked the site.

Thanks !


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

robc said:


> First thanks to ValnGary and Canoe.
> 
> That has set my mind at rest.
> 
> ...


The vets we use in Caldas keep Royal Canin (Nobrevet) . Nothing to worry about Rob


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Siobhan

Thanks for the information. I guess not so much worries as concerned. It has taken a lot of time and many, many £'s to diagnose this, thank goodness for Pet Insurance.

Just wanted to be sure that we were not entering into an open ended creek without a paddle!!


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

robc said:


> Hi Siobhan
> 
> Thanks for the information. I guess not so much worries as concerned. It has taken a lot of time and many, many £'s to diagnose this, thank goodness for Pet Insurance.
> 
> Just wanted to be sure that we were not entering into an open ended creek without a paddle!!


It was a PT vet who told us to try MedicAnimal in the first place. Our dog was on a special diet before she passed over and the cost at the vets for a small bag of Royal Canine renal formula was 20 euros - equivalent at MA less than 3 pounds...the vet said the cost of pet food here is very expensive due to the tax they have to pay on it unfortunately. She tells all her clients to buy in the UK or elsewhere!

We have a cat who stays with us regularly who again is on a special diet, the price at the vets here in PT is nearly 5 times more expensive and we even know a dog whose owners are American and they have their food shipped over from the USA (to PT) and even with the cost of shipment for their dogs special diet it still works out cheaper than buying here.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

anapedrosa said:


> our westie !


Nice to know another Westie fan ! We have two


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

MrBife said:


> Nice to know another Westie fan ! We have two


She's our first and she and we adore her.
I should note, I've never been so well trained by a dog - smart little one that she is.


----------



## prioryc (Jul 12, 2010)

You could also try the Burns foods (developed by a vet - John Burns) these are not only great maintenance foods but can be used in place of most so called "Veterinary foods" at much lower cost. See the Burns Pet Nutrition web site for the alternatives chart.


----------

